# Where should posts about Veterans and or the VA health care system go?



## David1 (Nov 2, 2019)

Its seems almost every week I am told about a new program that's out there...the bad old days of post Vietnam are behind us thank God. Want to share as I come across new stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Nov 2, 2019)

In the staying healthy section where this is posted, although it's not necessary to make a new post.


----------

